# Marine Combatant Diver to Army SF Combat Dive



## murderyassmoustache (Jan 25, 2017)

Does anyone know if Marine Combatant Dive transfers to Army SF Combat Dive. If so could you share the Army Reg if possible?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not in the Army but I've known guys who have transferred it over. MCD is SOF certified and most classes have SOF Airmen in it to get their open and close circuit SCUBA qualifications.


----------



## murderyassmoustache (Jan 25, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I'm not in the Army but I've known guys who have transferred it over. MCD is SOF certified and most classes have SOF Airmen in it to get their open and close circuit SCUBA qualifications.



That's what I figured. I had 4 Airmen in my class actually. I'm trying to figure out how to go about it the right way so it's updated on the Army side. I'm down in GA doing my transition now and nobody at Benning has a clue.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you have your certificate? I'm sure you are blowing minds at the boot camp S-1 but an SF battalion probably will know what to do. Several of your awards should transfer over and I've heard that you can turn a CAR into a CIB. I'm sure someone here knows more.


----------



## murderyassmoustache (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah I've got my cert and the ol' dd214.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 25, 2017)

I am almost sure it is not. I know a few former Recon guys who had to go to the SFUWO course.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 25, 2017)

You definitely cannot wear the badge, and if you were not infantry, which you weren't, a CIB.

You can wear your other dive bubble though.


----------



## murderyassmoustache (Jan 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I am almost sure it is not. I know a few former Recon guys who had to go to the SFUWO course.



Got it. Are they pushed through from TD1?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 25, 2017)

murderyassmoustache said:


> Got it. Are they pushed through from TD1?



I don't know what that means.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> You definitely cannot wear the badge, and if you were not infantry, which you weren't, a CIB.
> 
> You can wear your other dive bubble though.



Also you can wear airborne wings, free fall, and a deployment patch with your marine division.


----------



## murderyassmoustache (Jan 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't know what that means.



 Training Day 1*


----------



## murderyassmoustache (Jan 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Also you can wear airborne wings, free fall, and a deployment patch with your marine division.



Right on. Thanks doc.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 25, 2017)

murderyassmoustache said:


> Does anyone know if Marine Combatant Dive transfers to Army SF Combat Dive. If so could you share the Army Reg if possible?
> 
> Thanks guys.


 
I know I'm late to the party here but did you ever find a definitive answer. I was told that I could wear my MCD pin in the Army and it transferred over to SF since I went after the changes to the school where made in accordance with SOCOM standards. However if I wanted to wear the SFCD Lin I would have to go through SFCD obviously. Let me know what the actual answer is here if we have one.


----------

